# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  Man in UK jailed for "rape" for poking hole in condom

## kazenatsu

This sounds awfully similar to what happened to Julian Assange, with the charges coming from Sweden that played a huge part in getting him into the mess he's in.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world...?ocid=msedgntp
A man in the UK received a 4-year jail sentence on rape charges after he poked a hole in a condom without telling his partner.

Andrew Lewis, a 47-year-old train driver, had earlier admitted to rape prior to his sentencing.

"It was a breach of trust," the Worcester Crown Court said. "The offense of rape is so serious a custodial sentence is appropriate."

The woman had made it clear to Lewis that she did not want a baby, but Lewis said he was hoping to change her mind, according to prosecutors.

The woman later called Lewis' actions "pure evil" when speaking to police.

"He told police he had hoped the condom would split and it would improve the intimacy," prosecutor Glyn Samuel said. "He said it was the stupidest thing he has ever done. In piercing the condom beforehand there was a degree of planning involved."

According to prosecutors, the man's partner discovered Lewis' deception after finding pins and similarly tampered with condoms in a bedside drawer in March 2018. The woman checked the used condom and found the hole.

----------

dinosaur (10-05-2020),Rutabaga (10-05-2020)

----------


## teeceetx

Some people are just so sick.

----------

dinosaur (10-05-2020)

----------


## Rutabaga

nobody was raped...period...

is it rape when a female does the same?

----------

dinosaur (10-05-2020),tlmjl (10-05-2020)

----------


## kazenatsu

These sort of laws stem from feminism.
I think it's kind of ridiculous that this man was sentenced to 4 years.
Maybe a man should suffer some form of punishment for this, BUT, consider this, a man can be convicted based on nothing else than the testimony of the woman.

The sex itself was consensual, the man is not being punished for the sex, but rather a component of that sex which was not consensual.
The woman herself was not complaining during the sex act, it was only afterwards that the woman realized the man had had intercourse with her in a way she did not consent to.

In the old days, society accepted that if a woman had sex, she (and he) accepted the possibility of consequences that could come along with that.
But today there is a mindset that the woman should be able to have consequence-free sex, and is entitled to have sex with nothing going wrong.
So all the blame here is being placed on the man, for sabotaging this woman's "right" to have sex and not get pregnant.

With feminism taking over in countries like Australia, Sweden, the UK, something like this is considered to be "rape". 

In Julian Assange's case, he claimed the condom broke accidentally, and then a big forensic investigation was conducted to try to determine if the condom failure was accidental.
Completely ridiculous.

----------

dinosaur (10-05-2020)

----------


## Oceander

4 years might be a bit much, but the f**ker deserved something more than an extra pint from the "boys" down at the pub.

----------


## kazenatsu

> 4 years might be a bit much, but the f**ker deserved something more than an extra pint from the "boys" down at the pub.


Do you believe it would have been any different if the man and woman had been married, rather than just "partners" (boyfriend/girlfriend) ?

----------

dinosaur (10-05-2020)

----------


## kazenatsu

> 4 years might be a bit much, but the f**ker deserved something more than an extra pint from the "boys" down at the pub.


Yes, 4 years IS a bit much.

Many REAL rapes in the UK have only been punished with 6 years.

In Sweden, there have been many REAL rapes that have been punished with only 4 years.

----------

dinosaur (10-05-2020)

----------


## dinosaur

> nobody was raped...period...
> 
> is it rape when a female does the same?



I know of at least one case where a married woman did this because she wanted kids.  I bet it happens more often than people think.

And nope, not rape, not marital rape.  Deception?  You bet.  Dishonest?  You bet.  Wrong?  You bet.  Hurtful?  You bet.

----------

Rutabaga (10-05-2020)

----------


## Victory101

> According to prosecutors, the man's partner discovered Lewis' deception after finding pins and similarly tampered with condoms in a bedside drawer in March 2018.* The woman checked the used condom and found the hole.*


How did she check for a pin hole? Did she try to blow up a used condon like a balloon?
Maybe she should have just swallowed from the beginning and none of this would have happened.

----------

Rutabaga (10-05-2020)

----------


## Big Dummy

This is rape in Sweden. But 10 immigrant “kids” gang rape a 12yr old girl in the park till she bleeds from 3 orifices, is not rape. Just kids being kids. Learn to assimilate.

----------

dinosaur (10-05-2020),Rutabaga (10-05-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Whatever happened to just getting laid ?

----------

Rutabaga (10-05-2020)

----------


## Rutabaga

> These sort of laws stem from feminism.
> I think it's kind of ridiculous that this man was sentenced to 4 years.
> Maybe a man should suffer some form of punishment for this, BUT, consider this, a man can be convicted based on nothing else than the testimony of the woman.
> 
> The sex itself was consensual, the man is not being punished for the sex, but rather a component of that sex which was not consensual.
> The woman herself was not complaining during the sex act, it was only afterwards that the woman realized the man had had intercourse with her in a way she did not consent to.
> 
> In the old days, society accepted that if a woman had sex, she (and he) accepted the possibility of consequences that could come along with that.
> But today there is a mindset that the woman should be able to have consequence-free sex, and is entitled to have sex with nothing going wrong.
> ...




the female has a choice to abort or not.
the male has NO choice just 18 years of support.


there is no parity in the two scenarios legal outcome...

----------

Bastion (10-05-2020),dinosaur (10-05-2020)

----------


## Rutabaga

> 4 years might be a bit much, but the f**ker deserved something more than an extra pint from the "boys" down at the pub.


many cases of females poking holes in condoms to entrap males.

is that rape?

it should be...

----------

Bastion (10-05-2020),dinosaur (10-05-2020)

----------


## dinosaur

> many cases of females poking holes in condoms to entrap males.
> 
> is that rape?
> 
> it should be...



Still not rape, but in a just society, proof of such should absolve the man of any paternal responsibility or support.  There also  seems to be an industry revolving around selling of positive pregnancy tests, for use to entrap boyfriends into making the commitment they previously avoided.  This sounds like fraud to me.  In many jurisdictions, if the baby is born to a married couple, the "dad" is legally the parent, irregardless of any DNA test  down the line.

----------

Rutabaga (10-05-2020)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Still not rape, but in a just society, proof of such should absolve the man of any paternal responsibility or support.  There also  seems to be an industry revolving around selling of positive pregnancy tests, for use to entrap boyfriends into making the commitment they previously avoided.  This sounds like fraud to me.  In many jurisdictions, if the baby is born to a married couple, the "dad" is legally the parent, irregardless of any DNA test  down the line.



male children have been raped by females, the females gave birth and the minor boy was forced to pay child support to his rapist when he turned 18...

anonymous sperm donors who sign confidentiality agreements have been forced to pay child support for children who's mothers needed help getting pregnant...


you want justice?

its far better if your female...


Scholars have found that women receive shorter sentences for sex crimes than men. A 2014 study suggests that federal courts are more lenient on female defendants in general. They are less likely to incarcerate women and tend to give women shorter sentences than men.
*Are criminal courts more lenient on women? - Journalist's ...*
<cite style="color: rgb(0, 102, 33); font-style: normal; overflow-wrap: break-word; white-space: nowrap; overflow: hidden; text-overflow: ellipsis; float: left; padding-right: 3px;">journalistsresource.org/studies/government/criminal-justice/courts-lenient-sente…</cite>




*Men Sentenced To Longer Prison Terms Than Women For Same ...*<cite style="color: rgb(0, 102, 33); font-style: normal; overflow-wrap: break-word;">https://www.huffpost.com/entry/men-women-prison...</cite>
A new study by Sonja Starr, an assistant law professor at the University of Michigan, found that men are given much higher sentences than women convicted of the same crimes in federal court. The study found that men receive sentences that are 63 percent higher, on average, than their female counterparts. Starr also found that females arrested for a crime are also significantly more likely to avoid charges …

----------

dinosaur (10-06-2020)

----------

